# NFAA Field Nationals....? Where/When?



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I know the "outdoor" nationals are in WA and the marked 3D is in Redding, CA...... But where/when is the Field Nationals? Is it the same thing as outdoor nationals or not?
> 
> Wasn't in PA somewhere last year...?


This year the Outdoor Nationals will be held in Darrington, WA on July 24 - 28. The Outdoor Nationals are the same as what you are referring to as the Field Nationals. Last year it was, indeed, held at Mechanicsburg Archers in Mechanicsburg, PA. In 2014, they will be held in Yankton, SD I think. Then in 2015, if all goes well, they may move back to PA again.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang. That sucks. I really wanted to go this year but there is no way I can afford to go out that far.....


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

You owe to yourself to get to Darrington, once in your life. That place is AMAZING!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Once you get here (to Washington) your costs will be pretty low compared to Pennsylvania.

Camping is available at the range, people rent out rooms in their homes, or their entire houses for groups.

Meals are served in the Community Center - plentiful, good food at great prices.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Amazing course... 5 field courses each unique and challenging. Where else can you shoot field Nationals surrounded by wilderness and snow capped mountain peaks? I am sure there are places similar but this place is awesome and worth the trip. A Wa Prez stated its cheap other than your cost to get here.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Amazing course... 5 field courses each unique and challenging. Where else can you shoot field Nationals surrounded by wilderness and snow capped mountain peaks? I am sure there are places similar but this place is awesome and worth the trip. A Wa Prez stated its cheap other than your cost to get here.


Do You have a house reserved for all us barebow types?


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Would really love to go - the daughter had a blast last year - but the (*T*)ouch (*S*)ensitive (*A*)reas people scare me. If they choose to single out my daughter for "special screening" my right boot will wind up against the left side of somebody's head.

Considered taking the train or driving but just too long, but would love to see it someday maybe.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

RecurveDad said:


> Would really love to go - the daughter had a blast last year - but the (*T*)ouch (*S*)ensitive (*A*)reas people scare me. If they choose to single out my daughter for "special screening" my right boot will wind up against the left side of somebody's head.
> 
> Considered taking the train or driving but just too long, but would love to see it someday maybe.


I think they just put you in a scanner device nowadays... 

I want to attend! Do you have to be really good or can you enter as a beginner with not-great aim and equipment? I would definitely drive across the state for it...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

ArcherFletch said:


> I think they just put you in a scanner device nowadays...
> 
> I want to attend! Do you have to be really good or can you enter as a beginner with not-great aim and equipment? I would definitely drive across the state for it...


Best experience you can get is by coming and shooting with some of the best in the country. 

Ben: I will have my trailer there if you need a spot. It will be next to Gary's and real cloSe to Danny Croft, Lansandorfer and those guys also. If you are looking for a house to rent or a room get in touch with Candy Vincent at 360-436-0282


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just graduating high school this year and will be going to college after that so going to WA will be a tuff one...., but...

I just remembered I have a friend in Seattle who happens to have a pilot's license and own a plane.... perhaps there is hope for me to go after all.....


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Looks like I will actually be able to make this and also the State 3D unless something comes up.

Now I just need to figure out how to shoot Field, this ought to be fun.

-Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Looks like I will actually be able to make this and also the State 3D unless something comes up.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to shoot Field, this ought to be fun.
> 
> -Grant


Great news!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Looks like I will actually be able to make this and also the State 3D unless something comes up.
> 
> -Grant


Rather a side topic, but hope Grant knows WSAA 3D will not be at Whidbey Bowmen. Is being moved to Silver Arrow Bowmen - Mount Vernon WA.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have to join the NFAA or other orgs. to shoot it?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Do you have to join the NFAA or other orgs. to shoot it?


Yes, must be a member of NFAA or a member of USA Archery to compete.

Members of other countries' national organizations may shoot in the "Guest" division.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

We had a blast last year. Wish we could make it to WA.

Sent from my LT28at using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

